# Idiotic NOOB mistake need help!!



## Adam121121 (May 23, 2009)

Hi,

I have just bought an advent pc 8gb ram intel quad core 2 processor with an e120882 intel motherboard DG45ID chipset. this information i found out from a whole day of research on the net and looking into my computer chassis. I stupidly tried to over clock my pc without any preparation! I should've read your posts on it b4, but i thought after watching enough videos and reading sites i'd know what to do, but sadly after my second tweak of of sumthing to with memory and the voltage provided from 600mhz to 800mhz/1.1v to 2v it saved turned off and never showed me anything! its completley not loading on screen with bios or anything I know its unstable and ownt run so i have read some of your posts i have taken battery out put it back in after some time i have removed jumper and then restarted with bios recovery iso disc for my motherboard from intel nothing came up it still hasnt restarted according to intel instructions! How can i fix this??? Plzz somebody help me!

thanks

i just want to see it working again :sigh:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try the cmos again, make sure you are unplugged, pull the battery, push the on button a few times to completly discharge.

Unfortunatly, this is chance that is taken with overclocking.

Give us your complete system specs including your power supply.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What brand memory do you have? 1.1 to 2.0v is a huge increase. You may have fried the memory. Only high quality memory could handle a massive increse like that.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea, Im gonna have to agree with _Amd_Man_. Your memory is most likly fried.. But lucky for you ram prices are extremely low now..


----------



## Adam121121 (May 23, 2009)

I took all parts off only left 1 stik of ram psu cpu an mboard, i turned it on and got 3 beeps. so my motherboard and cpu must be fine.

I have tried to do cmos reset so many times leaving it out for hours, but to no avail. I have tried to do bios recovery using an iso image, i have tried also to do bios updated; nothing seems to be working.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You are getting 1, 2, or 3 beeps that indicate a memory failure.

1 beep - Refresh Error (with nothing on the screen and it is not a video problem) 

2 beeps - Parity Error 

3 beeps - Base 64 K memory failure 



Reseat the memory. 
Make sure that the contacts on the memory and the socket are clean. 
Try removing one bank of memory modules at a time. Note: Some systems might need to have a memory module in Bank 0. 
Try using memory modules from the same manufacturer with the same part number and speed. 
Check for a faulty memory module by trying the memory in a known good system. 
Trying known good memory in the system. 
Check the power supply and check for power fluctuations. 
If the steps above do not resolve the problem, the desktop board may be defective. Try a different desktop board

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-010249.htm


----------

